# Dulce Depot



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day All

I want to scratch build the Depot at Dulce (NM) in 1:20.3. Could someone please help with measurements and/or plans?

Thanks
Brendan


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wish I could help with dimensions, but I'm not aware of any plans for the depot.

However there are many photos of it in books and even a few online.

If you haven't already seen these, they are from Life magazine (circa 1951):


Dulce Depot Photo 1 


Dulce Depot Photo 2

Dulce Depot Photo 3 



I modeled a rough resemblance to the Dulce Depot on our layout:













I used a Korber house. I wanted to use the Korber Centerville Station kit since it had the bump out which is similar to Dulce, but it was long out of stock so I settled for, Aunt Betha's House. Both have been out of production for many years now.


Korber Centerville Station


Korber Aunt Bertha's House


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice cattle yard!!!!! Is there some type of framework under the posts?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By GnTRailroad on 08 Nov 2010 07:47 PM 
Nice cattle yard!!!!! Is there some type of framework under the posts? Thanks, sent you a PM to answer your question.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Matt. Your information is enough and I've started construction. Once again thanks for the help. 

Brendan


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

A fuzzy but good photo of the front is at: http://www.besttrains.com/products_1058.html 

The Maxwell collection offers a plan www.colong.com . Look under structures. However I do not know the current status as John's son recently died and the last I heard nobody was picking up the service. 

Good Luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great find Rich.

That HO kit gives dimensions; length of 3 5/8" and width of 3".


So in 1:20.3 scale the length roughly equals 15 1/2" and the width roughly equals 12 7/8"


Seems reasonable as far as how much real estate it will eat up. And it likely could be selectively compressed to bring the overall size down a bit.



Hmm in our 1:22.5 scale it roughly translates to a length of 14" and width of 11 9/16". And in the workable scale of 1:24 it converts to 13" by 10 7/8". 


Not too different then the manageable sized Pola Silverton Depot. I think I might try scratch building one now









Brendan, you could purchase the HO kit and scale up from it to get the height and other dimensions not given. However the price is prohibitive to do that. I found a really cheap HO scale Gomez store on eBay that I scaled up for "G" scale. Have multiple plans, just haven't gotten around to finding a way to cut large sheets of plastic. Or how thick to make the walls.





Oh almost forgot, the Maxwell collection is, as far as I know, not taking any new orders yet










Completely off topic but interesting nonetheless. If you Google Dulce, New Mexico, one of the first things that comes up is theories about a secret underground base. Some strange theories out there







I've been to Dulce multiple times. Never saw any indication of bizarre behavior. Although I didn't go underground since I was more interested in the two D&RGW stockcars in town.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Matt I was over their this time last year and I actually did hear something about that underground stuff. Thanks for the info I started on this project yesterday I'll try and get some progress photos up as it progress'.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

BTW I took a punt on the measurements and my building will be 17 inches by 12 inches. Not a bad guess I suppose.


----------

